
The Mystery of the World's Least American Cactus - Petiver
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/cactus-america-travel-mystery
======
zdean
Couldn't a genetic comparison give us an estimate of how long ago the 2 lines
split?

~~~
jeffdavis
And also whether it was from a single plant, or many?

------
mudil
I could see how a bird can pick seeds of a cactus and fly between continents,
releasing a seed. The other similar, and bigger in my view, evolutionary
puzzle is fresh water seals of Lake Baikal in Russia. Thousands of miles away
from the sea shore, they are the only fresh water seals in the world. How they
got there is a mystery.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baikal_seal](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baikal_seal)

------
ianai
"But today, as crossing borders becomes ever more fraught, it’s worth
remembering that with the right support, even a humble epiphyte can make it
pretty far."

This hurts right in the realities.

~~~
autokad
its sad that even an article about cactus can't remain apolitical.

~~~
IshKebab
Why? Cactus article writers can be frustrated with today's insane politics
too!

~~~
andrewflnr
As long as we've wandered this far into the bushes, I may as well get this out
of my system: I really hate this kind of statement. Of course writers are
allowed to feel whatever they like about politics. That's irrelevant to the
question is whether it's appropriate to bring up politics in an entirely
subject.

